# Chevy Trucks with towing mirrors



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking at removing the oems mirrors with the oem towing mirrors any one have any pics with them on there chevy? thanks


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

here is my gmc with the factory tow mirrors. heated, power, turn signal. I have put these mirrors on 2 of my other trucks with aftermarket ones from ebay. pretty good quality.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

here it is, it wouldnt load before.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you like them, any flaws?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the same towing mirrors on my 2001 Chevy 2500hd crew cab. I put them on this summer and so far towing boats I love them!


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

would those work on a 03 2500 and a 05 3500 dump and are the after market ones heated and how much were they


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

chs1993;849170 said:


> Do you like them, any flaws?


i love them, they are much better than the 03-05 power extenting camper style mirrors. there is one blind spot in them but i fixed it with a small convex mirror. if you want a pic i can get you one on the 2 pieces of glass on them


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

dbduts;849174 said:


> would those work on a 03 2500 and a 05 3500 dump and are the after market ones heated and how much were they


yeah they will work on 01-07 classic body style, i have them on my 03 and 04 silverado too. i didnt buy the ones with the turn signal though they were too expencive. they would probably always have to be extended on your 05 dups but its on because they look sweet extended.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

here it is extended


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

NCat496;849091 said:


> here is my gmc with the factory tow mirrors. heated, power, turn signal. I have put these mirrors on 2 of my other trucks with aftermarket ones from ebay. pretty good quality.


I bet they are expensive to replace.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

NCat496;849091 said:


> here is my gmc with the factory tow mirrors. heated, power, turn signal. I have put these mirrors on 2 of my other trucks with aftermarket ones from ebay. pretty good quality.


Did your truck already have heated mirrors? Mine doesn't and I'd like to have heated mirrors.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

My truck came with them (heated, directionals, etc.) and they are great!


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

sjosephlawncare;849235 said:


> Did your truck already have heated mirrors? Mine doesn't and I'd like to have heated mirrors.


well the gmc in the pic came with thoes mirrors from the factory i ordered the truck with them. my other 2 trucks had heated mirrors too and i just plugged them and they worked.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

when you put the aftermarket ones on and plugged them in, did you have to have the dealer re-program the computer module? i inquired at my dealer about putting towing mirrors on, and they seemed to think i would have to re-flash the computer, but werent real sure, and its like 80 bucks to do that on top of pricey mirrors. i will put them on reguardless, but if i can save $80, that would be nice!


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

BoyneCityGuy;849284 said:


> when you put the aftermarket ones on and plugged them in, did you have to have the dealer re-program the computer module? i inquired at my dealer about putting towing mirrors on, and they seemed to think i would have to re-flash the computer, but werent real sure, and its like 80 bucks to do that on top of pricey mirrors. i will put them on reguardless, but if i can save $80, that would be nice!


no, the dealer tried to tell me the same thing, i was hard headed like usual and said i will do it my anyways and it worked. doesnt happen often but it did this time :laughing: and everything worked on them too


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

excellent! thats what i wanted to hear. mine dont have signals or power folding, so all that i need is the power adjustment to work. thanks NCat!!


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

BoyneCityGuy;849318 said:


> excellent! thats what i wanted to hear. mine dont have signals or power folding, so all that i need is the power adjustment to work. thanks NCat!!


no problem, glad i could help.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I wouldn't have one without!!


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

got-h2o;849344 said:


> I wouldn't have one without!!


Haha thats what my fleet looks like with mirrors, i love them for towing and i thought they would be a problem for plowing but they are the best. too bad they couldnt make that bottom convex heated


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NCat496;849364 said:


> Haha thats what my fleet looks like with mirrors, i love them for towing and i thought they would be a problem for plowing but they are the best. too bad they couldnt make that bottom convex heated


Agreed. When I first got a set a few years ago I wondered how they'd be plowing. Once you're used to them they're awesome.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmmmmm. I like. I also think I just found my next project. Anyone know a part number on these. I have heated & power mirrors, but no directional....although I would like to get all the bells an whistles if possible.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is my 04 with the GM towing mirrors.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

i love mine


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok where do we buy them???


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

William B. your truck look awesome love the rims and tires


----------



## ksmowerman (Sep 2, 2009)

For whoever is looking to swap mirrors, www.discountautomirrors.com is your friend. I ordered mine from them. VERY nice product, could not tell the difference from oem. Manual tow mirrors are around $45 and power with turn signals are around $108. Note: direct bolt on from non tow mirrors on my 08 cab and chassis, great fitment. Will post pictures if you want.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

please post pictures! i have an 07 NBS and want to see how they fit up before buying them. thanks!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ksmowerman;850125 said:


> For whoever is looking to swap mirrors, www.discountautomirrors.com is your friend. I ordered mine from them. VERY nice product, could not tell the difference from oem. Manual tow mirrors are around $45 and power with turn signals are around $108. Note: direct bolt on from non tow mirrors on my 08 cab and chassis, great fitment. Will post pictures if you want.


Another source for OE

http://www.oehq.com/index.cfm?showpage=catalog/makemodyr.cfm


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

William B.;849524 said:


> Here is my 04 with the GM towing mirrors.


sweet truck!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

our 02 came with the standard mirrors, we bought these off ebay for about $250, they are heated and adjustable:

before:









after:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

ProTouchGrounds;850190 said:


> our 02 came with the standard mirrors, we bought these off ebay for about $250, they are heated and adjustable:
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


Great lookin truck.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

*non heated from factory*

Can i put these on my truck and can I have them heated.How would I go about getting them to be heated.What wiring would i need.I have 03 silverardo.Also could these mirrors be used on my 05 dump and then I can get rid of those tall mirrors with all the bracing


----------



## JB2311 (Nov 6, 2008)

will those mirrors work on my 02 gmc 2500hd i have power mirror no heat but i want to get these with heat.. how do i wire them


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

From what I gather from my research today, these are plug an play. There is different part numbers based on your selected options. Adding heated mirrors to a truck without that option currently is something you would have to take care of first. Not sure, but the dealer may offer a add on kit...I kind of doubt it though.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

NCat... I just added these mirrors and know what your talking about with the blind spot. Can you show a pic if your added mirror? Also, I wish the mirrors didn't "angle" upwards. They don't come level off the door.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

ultimate plow;849947 said:


> Ok where do we buy them???


Check out www.dieselplace.com. There are several threads over there listing different places that guys have gotten them off of either OEM or aftermarket.



chs1993;850117 said:


> William B. your truck look awesome love the rims and tires





NCat496;850177 said:


> sweet truck!


Thanks guys. It's just my little play toy.












ChevKid03;850503 said:


> NCat... I just added these mirrors and know what your talking about with the blind spot. Can you show a pic if your added mirror? Also, I wish the mirrors didn't "angle" upwards. They don't come level off the door.


Once again check out dieselplace.com Somewhere on there is a thread showing how to level them out like on the 07.5+ trucks.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wil you guys convinced me i ordered them cant wait for them to arrive!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

*All you guys NEED to level them out!!!!

Look 1000% Better!!!!*:yow!::yow!:


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

ChevKid03;850503 said:


> NCat... I just added these mirrors and know what your talking about with the blind spot. Can you show a pic if your added mirror? Also, I wish the mirrors didn't "angle" upwards. They don't come level off the door.


here is the blind spot mirror i put in the same spot on both mirrors, my employees dont like driving my truck because of them, they say they get confused on which mirror to look in but once i got used to it i love the 3 mirrors, i can see everything. these help with blind spot at the back of the bed of the truck when you cant see a car that is right next to you.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

02DURAMAX;851195 said:


> *All you guys NEED to level them out!!!!
> 
> Look 1000% Better!!!!*:yow!::yow!:


so tell us your secret, how did you level them out? did anyone ever notice the nbs trucks are leveled? the designers must have forgot the level in their tool box when they put these on the market.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

NCat496;851302 said:


> here is the blind spot mirror i put in the same spot on both mirrors, my employees dont like driving my truck because of them, they say they get confused on which mirror to look in but once i got used to it i love the 3 mirrors, i can see everything. these help with blind spot at the back of the bed of the truck when you cant see a car that is right next to you.


Thx. I'm going to check out dieselplace to find out how to level them.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ChevKid03;851311 said:


> Thx. I'm going to check out dieselplace to find out how to level them.


Winner!!, Theres a Thread about it step by step!!!!!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I personally love the look of the mirrors tilted up. Makes the truck look tougher and I think it goes well with the ********* look of the 03 and up Chevys.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

William B.;851867 said:


> I personally love the look of the mirrors tilted up. Makes the truck look tougher and I think it goes well with the ********* look of the 03 and up Chevys.


Man I think they look........When I see a truck like that....


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Got the mirrors in the mail today and installed them, post pics tommorow def look better and dont miss the old at all


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone know if they will bolt on to the older C/K trucks?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

7879fordplower;853661 said:


> anyone know if they will bolt on to the older C/K trucks?


Nope!!!!!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Those are some nice trucks, Chevys are really growing on me lately.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

7879fordplower;853661 said:


> anyone know if they will bolt on to the older C/K trucks?


There was a member on another site that did it. I'll do some digging and see what I can find.

Ok here is the thread that I was talking about. There are pics of it done. Also there is a link about half way down that shows how to put the Dodge style towing mirrors on a C/K truck as well.

http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163778&highlight=tow+mirrors


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

put them on and am very happy with them heres a few pics


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

and one more


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

makes the truck look so much better doesnt it? what options do the mirrors hae and are they aftermarket or OEM?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah they do for sure dont know why chevy didnt put them on to begin with, there heated, and power i went with after market because they were cheaper


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

chs1993;855320 said:


> yeah they do for sure dont know why chevy didnt put them on to begin with, there heated, and power i went with after market because they were cheaper


i know what you are saying, it seems like ford makes them standard but on gm they are an option, they make the truck look a whole lot better and tougher. do yours have the turn signal in them?


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone know what the oem or aftermarket prices are for these mirrors with just power. no heat, no turn signal, no power fold in?


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Polarisrider;855467 said:


> anyone know what the oem or aftermarket prices are for these mirrors with just power. no heat, no turn signal, no power fold in?


check ebay, thats where i got all mine and the price was not consistent


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I paid 230 for mine with heat, and power for just manual is 150 and for just power i didnt see any


----------

